# Don't hide 'em, ride 'em



## THE STIG (Aug 4, 2013)

Post Em' up,,,,,


----------



## 2jakes (Aug 4, 2013)

Post Em' up,,,,,





_( I remember the Western Flyer X-53 Super !)_





The Good...




The Bad




& the Ugly !


----------



## slick (Aug 5, 2013)

Ok. Let's keep this great thread going. RARE bikes that DO get ridden..........



 

 

Next to one of the towers of the Golden Gate bridge....


----------



## slick (Aug 5, 2013)

My Speedline near the Golden Gate bridge.


----------



## THE STIG (Aug 5, 2013)

does that Speedline need a new home


----------



## slick (Aug 5, 2013)

HAHA!!! Sorry but that's my baby. 

The tomahwk stems are covered by my chain on both bikes. Sorry but i have to lock them up when i stop for a beer or 2. 

Oh and the Speedline was hooked into that fence on the last picture because the wids were blowing a good 25mph and nearly blew me over numerous times that day so i hooked the grip into the fence to take that shot. The dropstand would have been an epic failure for sure!


----------



## Nickinator (Aug 5, 2013)

I ride a lot of bikes that are considered rare, and I love trying new ones as well but here are some of mine that i ride all the time.
evinrude being ridden by me



my colson clipper I ride daily



me riding my bluebird



my twin 60 when i get it will also be ridden




Nick.


----------



## momona (Aug 5, 2013)

Awesome collection! Interested to see what you DON'T ride...? That colson is sweeeet!


----------



## Nickinator (Aug 5, 2013)

I have decided that the two I wouldn't ride everyday would be a radio-bike and a bowden, the bowdens are extremely fragile as their fiberglass breaks overtime, and the radio-bike is basically a riding china shop that rides like a tank and I know I owned one.

Nick.




momona said:


> Awesome collection! Interested to see what you DON'T ride...? That colson is sweeeet!


----------



## Iverider (Aug 5, 2013)




----------



## eddie bravo (Aug 5, 2013)

My son testing out a just acquired 1936 Hawthorne in our neighborhood


----------



## THE STIG (Aug 10, 2013)




----------



## Gary Mc (Aug 10, 2013)

*Ridden today in downtown Buford GA*

1930 Hartford


----------



## OldRider (Aug 10, 2013)

Gary,I'm not a huge fan of cream colored tires but in your last picture you can really see how those  tires pop, wow!


----------



## Nickinator (Aug 10, 2013)

I would have been sweating bullets about that dropstand. one wrong gust of wind and BLAMO down for the count. 

Nick.



Gary Mc said:


> 1930 Hartford


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 10, 2013)

ain't no bike too nice to ride!


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 10, 2013)

*Ride em*

Another ride on Balboa peninsula on my Dayton


I love seeing pics of bikes out being enjoyed.


----------



## cl222 (Aug 10, 2013)

*Master*

I sorted out some of my favorites.












This is what the school where the pictures were taken looked like when the bike was new in 1916.




This is almost the same view of the school now. I think the bike and the school have both aged a lot.


----------



## cl222 (Aug 10, 2013)

Nickinator said:


> I would have been sweating bullets about that dropstand. one wrong gust of wind and BLAMO down for the count.
> 
> Nick.
> 
> ...


----------



## Champy (Aug 10, 2013)

*41 Autocycle*

Ive been riding this Autocycle around for awhile now but the gear is just to big.  Does anyone else ride an auotcylce.  How the heck do you do it.  My knees hurt just thinking about it.
I feel sorry for the kid who got this bike for Christmas.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 10, 2013)

Champy said:


> Ive been riding this Autocycle around for awhile now but the gear is just to big.  Does anyone else ride an auotcylce.  How the heck do you do it.  My knees hurt just thinking about it.
> I feel sorry for the kid who got this bike for Christmas.
> View attachment 108396View attachment 108397View attachment 108398




Aint that bad!... Wondered where that bike ended up.. You can always sell it to me if  it hurts too much... Seriously though, those dual drums ride Nice, make sure everything spins free and the tires are aired up. My AC has dual drums and rides great..on level terrain that is lol


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Aug 10, 2013)

Nice Autocycle 
Change the rear sprocket to a 22 tooth cog and you'll enjoy riding it much more


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 10, 2013)

markivpedalpusher said:


> Nice Autocycle
> Change the rear sprocket to a 22 tooth cog and you'll enjoy riding it much more




22 tooth kinda hard to find for the rear drum I thought?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 11, 2013)

Champy said:


> Ive been riding this Autocycle around for awhile now but the gear is just to big.  Does anyone else ride an auotcylce.  How the heck do you do it.  My knees hurt just thinking about it.
> I feel sorry for the kid who got this bike for Christmas.
> View attachment 108396View attachment 108397View attachment 108398




not sure how big you are, but I got rid of all my Schwinns years ago, they're small. a nice prewar Huffman would be a huge difference.
there are others that are larger too.


----------



## MaxGlide (Aug 11, 2013)

Inaugural ride of my latest acquisition,,, downtown Vancouver, Canada


----------



## MaxGlide (Aug 11, 2013)

The X-53 on the Vancouver sea wall...


----------



## MaxGlide (Aug 11, 2013)

The Hex Tube on the Lucha Libre ride...


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 11, 2013)

*Thomson, GA weekly ride*

My girlfriend and I usually ride every Sunday weather permitting. Today I rode my No-Nose and she rode the Luxury Liner. V/r Shawn


----------



## kingsilver (Aug 11, 2013)

THE KING ALWAYS GOES FOR A RIDE.


----------



## DonChristie (Aug 11, 2013)

Sunday afternoon ride to Stanley Ranch in Garden Grove. I also snuck into the Fire department for a couple pics. Beside it is the Police, they have a very nice tribute to fallen Police officers.


----------



## THE STIG (Aug 16, 2013)




----------



## THE STIG (Aug 24, 2013)

The ole Twin Flex back on the road,,, after a 3hr meeting with the press .

Alignment issue ??? 







All ironed out,,,




and ready for paint .


----------



## THE STIG (Aug 26, 2013)

almost done,,,


----------



## THE STIG (Aug 26, 2013)

Done .


----------



## scrubbinrims (Aug 26, 2013)

THE STIG said:


> Done .




I wouldn't say done until you up an archer badge from me 
Chris


----------



## THE STIG (Aug 26, 2013)

scrubbinrims said:


> I wouldn't say done until you up an archer badge from me
> Chris




Put a stamp on it .


----------



## Larmo63 (Aug 26, 2013)

*Cyclone Coaster ride......*

(Waiting for Trudy, her Skylark broke down because it wasn't road worthy yet, I warned her)


----------



## Talewinds (Aug 26, 2013)

At the coffee shop. My '61 Flying Star and '52 Hornet.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 1, 2013)

We took these two '37 models out for a ride about town today. V/r Shawn


----------



## THE STIG (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## tbone (Nov 5, 2013)

schwinndoggy said:


> Sunday afternoon ride to Stanley Ranch in Garden Grove. I also snuck into the Fire department for a couple pics. Beside it is the Police, they have a very nice tribute to fallen Police officers.




what is that monument of? ... duh i didnt read. ==> fallen police


----------



## squeedals (Nov 5, 2013)

*I can never get enough of the beautiful bike pics........*


----------

